# how to can bbq sauce to sell?



## bubba96 (Feb 14, 2015)

hey there everybody i have been making my own bbq sauce for a year now and my friends and family like it and i figure i try to sell some at my local farmers market. The only problem is i do not know how to do canning! Any help would be awsome!


----------



## ajbert (Feb 14, 2015)

I'll be watching this thread as I, too, want to know how to preserve bbq sauce, though not to sell.


----------



## earthquake5683 (Feb 15, 2015)

Canning is a pretty simple task.  First thing you need to know is the pH of your sauce.  If your sauce is high in acid (pH of 4.6 or lower) then you can use a hot water bath.  If sauce is 4.7 or higher then it is low in acid and you need to use a pressure canning pot.  You can use a simple pH meter or pH strips.  (I use one from amazon for about $20 for when I make hot sauces). 

If you are using a hot bath (boiling water) just fill your jars with about 1/2" head space (empty space towards top) and process for about 30 min.

When you remove them from canning pot (large pot) keep them upright and leave alone for 24 hrs.  You might hear them pop, don't worry about it.  They should seal if everything was clean and you used new lids and rings.  (lids have the poppy thing and rings are the screw part).

Ask if you have any questions.  Knowing your pH would help also.

Joe


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 15, 2015)

Bubba96 said:


> hey there everybody i have been making my own bbq sauce for a year now and my friends and family like it and i figure i try to sell some at my local farmers market. The only problem is i do not know how to do canning! Any help would be awsome!



You need to study applicable regulations.
You'll likely need a licensed kitchen.

http://www.michigan.gov/mdard/0,4610,7-125-50772_45851_45856---,00.html


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 15, 2015)

There are strict regs regarding what can be made and sold from a home kitchen, typically Baked Goods and some nonperishable foods. The rest especially those being able to cause food poisoning, require a health inspected kitchen typically separate from your home kitchen. Many states require you be ServeSafe or equivalent certified. This is a course in safe food handling and production, may not be cheap depending on whether it is available as private instruction or only at a Vo-tech or as a college course at a Culinary School. Then there is the Permits, Tax ID, Liability Insurance, assorted Licensing and FDA approved Labeling. My last look had this between $1500 and $3000, if you use a service. Some portion of the labeling rules change frequently, are not user friendly and are made up of crazy regulations. Example, if you use Ketchup, commercial or homemade, where the word is placed on the label has a reg. Whether the common name can be used or a breakdown of ingredients in descending order may be needed. Some ingredients have to be listed in multiple places. Any allergens need to be included even if one of your ingredient may only have the possibility of coming in contact with that allergen, or was produced by a company that uses or produces allergens anywhere in their operation. The nutritional label has to be designed. Terms like All Natural, Organic, MSG Free, Low Fat, Low Sodium, etc, all have rules as to what they represent and where they can be placed on the label.

I am just scratching the surface on labeling alone as there is much more involved. I have a project, some seasoning, I have been working on and would like to sell some day. I am looking at $5000+ just in the lawyer, licensing and label design fees and that's before I even buy ingredients, jars and have the labels printed! This all started with me thinking I could print a label, fill a small zip top bag and sell the stuff on Saturdays at the area Flea Market. I wish you luck and don't get discouraged when you find out all that is involved in peddling a jar of Killer BBQ Sauce. My Wife has to keep reminding me to just take it one step at a time...JJ


----------

